

1 Nov 5-8am UTC DigitalOcean NYC2 network maintenance - misza222


======
misza222
Here is what they sent at 2:30am UTC:

======================

Start: Friday 01 November, 05:00 UTC End: Friday 01 November, 08:00 UTC

We will reconfigure our peer Edge routers and return NLayer back to service
after repairs.

Expected Impact: 5-10 Minutes of Network Disconnect

During this maintenance we will be forced to disconnect the network for 5-10
minutes as we reconfigure the equipment to properly support the configuration.
We have been working closely with Juniper to determine the best course of
action that creates minimal impact on the network. During tonight's
maintenance we will need to disconnect the network to perform the necessary
steps.

If the maintenance goes according to plan this will restore full redundancy to
the Edge routers and allow us to continue to expand capacity and provide
reliable service to our customers. We will provide a full update to our
original postmortem after this maintenance is complete.

We expect 1 more maintenance window during the weekend to complete all of the
necessary changes and restore the NY2 network to 100% service. We understand
how important network connectivity is to public cloud services and are doing
absolutely everything possible to ensure that going forward our customers
experience the least amount of interruptions possible.

Thank you for your patience as we finalize these changes,

DigitalOcean Networking Team

======================

------
misza222
My servers has been disconnected 2 times already totalling to 30 min of
network downtime.

